# TOTW



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Didn't TOTW used to be a 5 star food?? 

I just was looking at the dog food adviser website and now it's saying 4 stars. 

Thoughts?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Their Wetlands (fowl) and High Prairie (bison) dry food formulas and their Wild Southwest Canyon are 5 star rated and their Wild Southwest Canyon (wild boar) wet formulas are 5-star, but anything else is rated 4-4.5 stars. I'm not 100% what the definitive issue is that causes the other formulas to not be as highly rated, but 4.5 stars is still pretty good. Personally it was their 5 star rating for some of their dry foods that got us to switch but I'm weird and will only feed Wetlands and High Prairie.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok thank you!!! We do Pacific Stream or High Prairie. Finicky puppy likes when we switch flavors each month!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Four stars is still very high. I'm going to try Penny on it when this bag of Acana is nearing its end. TOTW is def less money and she doesn't seem to think the Acana is anything special.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

If there's a Tractor Supply by you they occasionally will have it for $42/bag.

We have one about a 30-45 minutes from us so I'll print their ad and take it to the pet store I like to use to have them price match. That way I get the low price and am working toward my buy 10, get 1 free bag loyalty program at that store


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Been using the high prairie formula for years and am very pleased. I buy from a local feed store now that I can find it local but have ordered it from amazon many times. Free shipping on a 30lb bag and someone drops it off at my door step.


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Our Levi has been on TOTW since we brought him home at 8 weeks. At first there was an issue with my local suppliers because they all insisted on telling me that all formulas were "all life stages". I think maybe at one point they used to be but TOTW has changed the recipes. I asked their customer service directly and they confirmed that not all formulas are "All life stages". I called the closest Tractor Supply and a local feed store and specifically asked that puppy formula be available and I'm happy to say they both were happy to be informed of change in TOTW. 

I just thought this might be helpful to anyone who's been using it for a long time and have added a puppy to their family. It can be difficult to keep foods separated if feeding an adult and a puppy. The only two formulas that are still "All life stages" are the High Sierra and the new Wild Boar (which our Levi loves). Now that he's an adult we do switch flavors and we've been happy with all of them.


----------

